# thyroid surgery & fertility/infertility



## neonalee (Nov 20, 2009)

I feeling really overwhelmed right now. I'm probably getting at least half of my thyroid taken out next month. It didn't occur to me until last night that this my affect future pregnancy changes, or the pregnancy itself. I've been like an ostrich with my head in the sand about this for 2 months.

The story: In October I went to visit a nurse due to bronchitis and she recommended I see my doc sooner rather than later because I had an enlarged thyroid. Once she pointed it out I was like, yeah, wow, look at that! It's visible once pointed out. Doc did the blood test (all came back normal) and sent me for an ultrasound and then to an ENT. ENT sent me for an ultrasound guided biopsy of the most suspicious looking nodes. (5 biopsies, ugh). I had a CT yesterday. There are nodes on both sides, but mostly one side. It's pushing my windpipe to the side, so highly likely I'll need surgery just for that reason. They all came back negative, but I've been warned that doesn't mean I don't have cancer for sure. Apparently they go in and remove the big half. If they see? suspect? something... cancer, they take the whole thyroid. If not, just the half and that gets sent to a lab for testing. If it comes back at that point cancer, I go in again to get the other half removed.

Just half removed - 60/40 chance I'll need meds for the rest of my life








Whole thing removed, definitely need meds
















Now I'm reading all this can cause trouble conceiving. Can cause trouble carrying to term. We were going to try for #2 this summer and I'll be 40 this spring. Please - any comments would be appreciated. (I'm cross posting since I really want to get as many opinions/thoughts/comments as I can).

Thanks mamas.


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

Bumping up for more input. Anyone with experience to share?


----------



## TraceyR (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm very happy to inform you that you will be able to have babies with no issues at all (at least not due to your thyroid). I had thyroid cancer and had it completely removed. I have been on synthroid to replace my thyroid for years and have had no problems getting pregnant. I know several others in the same boat all with happy and healthy families.

So be reassured, that you will have the family you dream of! And taking the tiny pill each day really just becomes part of your morning routine, just like taking vitamins or anything else you do each day.

Hope this helps.

Bless you,

Tracey


----------



## neonalee (Nov 20, 2009)

Thank you for the reply Tracey! Since I posted that I actually found reports of others shrinking their goiter with iodine. Apparently there is iodine deficiency here. I found this on the stop the thyroid madness site (in case someone later is looking for help). I'm working with a doc, but still facing surgery if this doesn't work so your words are a comfort.
Thank you


----------



## Escaping (Nov 13, 2012)

My friend also had thyroid cancer and went onto have 3 more kids after that (very close in age too!) so she didn't seem to have any difficulties  She told me she'll need to take medication for the rest of her life but doesn't seem too bothered by it.

From what I understand, thyroid cancer is one of the most curable types of cancer to have.


----------

